# A must for classical era music afficionados!



## MungoPark (Feb 15, 2007)

I've been listening to a CD containing four piano quartets (actually a tangent piano, which seems to me to be a pianoforte/harpsichord hybrid of some sort) by a composer named Edelmann on the Hungaroton label. They are absolutely delightful! I'm curious if anyone out there has ever heard them as well.


----------

